# dvi-d vs vga????



## honeydude_007 (Sep 14, 2014)

I am using Philips 226v4l 22" led with vga port....I want to know to know that if if I plug to dvi-d port what will be the difference??? Isthere any image quality difference???which will have better graphics will playing gaming....


----------



## ithehappy (Sep 14, 2014)

I have never found any difference between HDMI, DVI-D and VGA.


----------



## Minion (Sep 15, 2014)

honeydude_007 said:


> I am using Philips 226v4l 22" led with vga port....I want to know to know that if if I plug to dvi-d port what will be the difference??? Isthere any image quality difference???which will have better graphics will playing gaming....



Use DVI port.It will have better PQ.

- - - Updated - - -



ithehappy said:


> I have never found any difference between HDMI, DVI-D and VGA.



PQ with HDMI is lot better than both DVI and VGA.


----------



## Nerevarine (Sep 15, 2014)

ithehappy said:


> I have never found any difference between HDMI, DVI-D and VGA.



+1 
Never found any difference at all

- - - Updated - - -



Minion said:


> Use DVI port.It will have better PQ.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



HDMI is the exact same thing a DVI, pin to pin they carry the exact same signal.. Only difference is that the extra pins in HDMI carry audio..
Maybe your calibration resets when you switch to DVI from HDMI (Mine does), hence you notice the difference


----------



## beingGamer (Sep 15, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]*www.youtube.com/watch?v=f38sotYHqtA&list=PLQMVnqe4XbictUtFZK1-gBYvyUzTWJnOk[/YOUTUBE]


----------

